# Yamaha 25 2 stroke buzz/rattling sound



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine did the same thing. Annoying as hell and even had it checked out. Ended up being something I just lived with..


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

The only thing I have read is that it might be something to do with the pull start mechanism that doesn't let you start in gear? Idk I'm gonna look at it again and see if I can't find something


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What oil mix are you running? I ran mine at the 100:1 like it said on the motor. Not really sure if this had anything to do with it but it got better when I went heavier on the ratio..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

What's the update on this?

Almost sounds like possible detonation. That can very often give off a rattle like a box of rocks. if all three doing it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I swear mine use to make a funny ringing noise at full throttle. Everyone thought I was crazy until one day one day my dad noticed it and instantly recognized what was causing it. It was the pull cord return.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

The motor cover/cowling on mine is loose and or the rubber seal gaskets are worn. Mine sounds like a chain saw at 6500 rpm plus the noise. The start in gear dedent item I still have in place, maybe remove it, have to be carefull..... :-/


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I swear mine use to make a funny ringing noise at full throttle. Everyone thought I was crazy until one day one day my dad noticed it and instantly recognized what was causing it. It was the pull cord return.


How can I tell if it's the pull cord return? I've heard that a few times now.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

> > I swear mine use to make a funny ringing noise at full throttle. Everyone thought I was crazy until one day one day my dad noticed it and instantly recognized what was causing it. It was the pull cord return.
> 
> 
> How can I tell if it's the pull cord return? I've heard that a few times now.


Remove the assembly and wrap a pull cord around the flywheel to get it started and then test? Only takes 5 minutes to remove on my Yamaha.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

In my case the pull start mechanism was loose but it was obvious when i removed the cowling i could see it moving about... Tightened the nuts and problem gone


----------

